# My chihuahua has a seizure after a large poo :( HEPL!



## AnnieBond (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, I was hoping someone could help me.

I have a chihuahua called Louie, he is 3 and a half years old and he is my whole world. I love him so much and I cant imagine my life with out him 

A year ago he started have seizures after he had large poo's, this happened once every 5 weeks but this week he's has 2 in 48 hours 

I took him to my vets and they sent him to a specialist. The specialist did a MRI scan on him and he had a lumbar puncture. The results came back that he had too many cells and he has Epilepsy. Now the tablets they would put him on will shorten his life  Obviously I was very upset and explained that I didnt want him to be put on them unless he really had to. The vet said as long as he doesnt have more than 1 seizure within a 5 week period then he didnt have to take them. So when he had 2 last week you can all imagine how devestated i was.

To be honest Louie doesnt have a seizure like you would imagine, its only because i mannaged to film it that the vets knew what it was. The way i would desribe it is a like a stroke. Its like he pulls all his muscles on his left side and he cant physically put his paw or head down and then it happens on his left side. He shakes but only like hes cold. He doesnt wee and im almost certain he knows whats going on around him. I hold him in my arms when he has one because otherwise he trys to walk to me but just falls over, its heartbraking to watch. It lasts between 3-6 minutes, once its finished he is fine and you would never have known he had one. I must stress, he ONLY has a seizure when he has a big poo!!!!!! Now i dont know if its the straining that makes him have one of these but it is only ever after a large poo.

I would love for help and advice please, i dont know what to do 

Louie is insured on the best plan with petplan so if you know a vet who you recommend i will be there. I live on the Wirral, just outside Liverpool but i am willing to travel anywhere in the UK.

Louie is a fussy eater, he wont touch wet food. I give him chicken and he eats a few dry dog biscuits. Apart from these seizures he is fit and healthy. He goes on plenty of walks and he is up to date on his jab, worming repellent and fleaing repellent.

Please, please help.

Thank you xxxxxxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to CP,i'm sorry Louie has seizures i'm sure somebody will come on with some ideas for you.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

hi, welcome to chi ppl.
im so sorry this is happening.

and im sure he knows that you are there to comfort him! 

(im sorry i have no advice for you, other members will see and comment soon, they always have something helpful)


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Chi People. Sorry it has to be because your little one needs such desperate advice. First off, feeding him just chicken and a few dog buscuits doesn't give him all the neutrients he needs. People that feed RAW will be able to give you better advice, but he needs organ meat and bones in a certain ratio. There are some really good top rated kibble out there that has the right combination of neutrients. Or you can go comepletely RAW. Who knows, maybe just a more complete diet will help? Phenobarbital will NOT shorten his life, but it will make him feel better if he has seizures more often. We have chis on here that have seizures and are on pheno and have lived very long lives indeed. It sounds like he is having a focal seizure. The straining may be compromising the blood flow to his brain, causing a brain that has an abnormality to seize. Again, welcome. I hope this helps.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, Sorry I can't be of any help. I really do hope you can find some sort of solution for your poor baby. Would changing food help at all? When I changed mine onto ziwi peak their poohs were a lot smaller. Or are his poohs large because of his other conditions? Sorry I don't know much about the things he has, but was just an idea. Good luck for the future with him, I can understand him being your world. My dogs mean the world to me too x


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

If you started him on a true raw diet, you might find some relief for him! Dogs on raw typically only poop once a day, and it is considerably smaller!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, I can REALLY relate. I had a sheltie who had seizures very very similar to what you describe. He was 2 when I put him on a raw diet after seeing a holistic vet specialist from Univ. Fla vet school. He also went on some chinese herbs and had acupuncture for awhile. He got off his pheno completely and the seizures almost totally went away! RAW FOOD if done properly is the way to go from my experience. Find a holistic vet specialist and see what they can do for you there....GOOD LUCK...and HAVE FAITH


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I would definitely look into the raw diet. It may very well eliminate any seizures if they're caused by large poos. Raw poos are VERY small in comparison to kibble poos. If you look in the nutritional section you will find some great info on raw diet. I know it's not for everyone...but in your case I'd strongly recommend it.

Good luck!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

im so sorry for your little chih hope things change for the good


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with everyone on here a raw diet is your best option in my opinion I just can't stress that it has to be done right enough, make sure you do it through a holistic vet so they can ensure he's getting everything he needs : )

Welcome to the forum


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So sorry. My Pomeranian started having seizures after her shots. she was 6 years old. So she never got them again.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

aww what a shame for your baby,mine had a few seizures when i first got her,she had a big one that i had to rush her to the vets for,she was going into a coma,it was her blood sugar level dropping,i had to give her glucose when i saw one coming on,her left side would go limp and her gums would go white,its scarey,hope you get it sorted xx


----------



## AnnieBond (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your feedback, you have given me hope 

I know the epilepsy tablets wont kill him but the vets told me that it will damage him liver and its that, that will shorten his life  i just want to give him every opportunity to be a little old dog. My mums friends chihuahua made it until she was 19 years old!

I did try him on a rew diet but he turned his nose up at it but if this is what you all suggest then i will just leave it in his bowl and not give him anything else until he has know other choice but to eat it. Iv only tried him on raw chicken so maybe he will live other things. Will definetly look at the raw diets section thank you.

Does anyone know of a good holistic therepist? I dont care how far we need to travel.

Thank you all once again.

Annie and Louie xxxxxxxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

while a change of diet may help, I'm wondering is this dog constipated? Is he straining to have a BM? If so add some fiber, like pumpkin (real, not the pie mix) and that might help. I have a chi with focal seizures, and she takes pheno too. I was told that it MIGHT affect her liver over a long period. She gets blood tests every 6 months. It has made a big difference in her demeanor/behavior. No more imaginary ghosts chasing her, and the 'bugs' she was snapping at are much better too. IF she has a shorter life, it will be a much happier one!! Sue


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My Jose has been having seizure since March 09...and I held of the phenobarbital til 5/6 weeks ago....His seizures were 3 to 6 months apart in the begining but recently they started happening every 2 to 3 weeks..my concern was that he would have back to back seizure or go into cluster seizures then your looking at a huge vet bill and time spent in hospital..and possibly not making it..IF it would go that course..But anyways thats was my concern so I choose the medication for my dog...And phenobarbital can be hard on the liver but a good vet and yourself should be one step ahead of any liver damage..with blood work and a good diet..not just raw any high quaility dog food is good..And there are other seizure meds that are not has hard on the liver a well...but according to my vet they have the best results from the ph...but my Jose for now is being tested every 2 weeks til his level are stable...then it will be every 3 months to keep an eye on his liver...there is also a bile test they do as well if they are really concerned..

Nancy


----------



## AnnieBond (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes i think he is definatly constipated and when he is finding it hard to push he is having a fit. The biscuits he eats are royal cannon chihuahua breed food. He has the highest level of cover with petplan and to be honest, he means that much to me, i will pay anything. I know the tablets will help him but i just wondered if i could try something else first as he is onlt having these seizures after large poo's and if i could stop him from having these large poo's then he wouldnt have anymore. Anyway i am putting him on this raw meat diet and have an appointment with the vets on saturday to get a proper diet plan. I would appreciate any tips you all have to offer.

Thank you all once again  its nice that so many of you care xxxxxxxx


----------

